# Am I wrong that best track cleaning method=two fingers???



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol.. Semi serious question here. 
No matter what else I've done, the most effective way to keep the rails free of dirt or oil or whatever impedes conductivity is two fingers, rubbed semi-firmly down the rails... 

Anyone else doing this, and not much else, with success? Or are there more effective ways? 
Obviously, doesn't work for hidden track..


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I just use a cordless vacumn in the fall to suck up most of the dust .. so far it's okay


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I Find the two finger approach quite effective at times when trouble shooting a problem-some area of track.....

-Pete


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I use my fingers to see how dirty the track is. If they come up with a black steak, I use 91% alcohol on a paper towel…and 3 fingers.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I only use two fingers when someone says they don't like my layout.

At other times I use one of these


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I use a floor buffer. Kinda rough on the scenery but the rails come out pretty clean.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Pink or white pencil eraser, or the "Magic Eraser" by Mr. Clean.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

D&J Railroad said:


> I use a floor buffer. Kinda rough on the scenery but the rails come out pretty clean.


Good one!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cycleops said:


> I only use two fingers when someone says they don't like my layout.


You should only use one finger when they say that.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Man, if your tracks getting that dirty maybe you need to pull everything off and clean wheels. I just have to use a piece of cardboard or paint stick, cleans it right up. If it gets bad , usually after test running some not so clean stuff, I use rubbing alcohol on a folded up paper towel. And that is a rarity.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd give a good THUMBS DOWN on the two finger 
rail cleaning unless you have a small circle of track.

The easiest and most effective method is a track
cleaning car. They use a alcohol soaked pad
pressed on the rails.
The car is pushed around
the track by a loco. They are commercially available or
you can make one by installing a pad under any
sort of car. Drip a few drops of alcohol on it and
let a loco push it around.

If you have a climate controlled train area one or
two cleanings in 6 months should be sufficient.
More if a garage or shed layout.

Don


----------



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

time warp said:


> Man, if your tracks getting that dirty maybe you need to pull everything off and clean wheels. I just have to use a piece of cardboard or paint stick, cleans it right up. If it gets bad , usually after test running some not so clean stuff, I use rubbing alcohol on a folded up paper towel. And that is a rarity.


I've looked at wheels, and they don't seem dirty. 
Those fingers in the pic are after a LOT of wiping down of track.. and I wipe pretty hard. 

Every few weeks, especially if I haven't run the trains a ton, it seems like the tracks get a little dirty... causes loco lights to flicker, not pick up the current. 

For whatever reason, the fingers work better for me than anything else I've tried. Alcohol on a paper towel didn't do the trick; track cleaning car made rails clean-ish, but still spotty.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Sehender1 said:


> I've looked at wheels, and they don't seem dirty.
> Those fingers in the pic are after a LOT of wiping down of track.. and I wipe pretty hard.
> 
> Every few weeks, especially if I haven't run the trains a ton, it seems like the tracks get a little dirty... causes loco lights to flicker, not pick up the current.
> ...


Is your track nickel silver? Brass won't stay clean, not sure about steel.


----------



## RR409 (Feb 15, 2016)

I've tried the track cleaning cars as well and they work only so-so. You have to keep changing the pad so frequently that IMO they're just not worth it. I think all they do is unify the dirt layer around the entire layout.

I've cut a few small wooden blocks (really small in N-Scale) to wrap a strip of alcohol soaked handy wipe. I pre cut the handy wipe sheets on a small paper cutter and keep them 'handy' on a shelf under the layout. Wheels get run over a alcohol handy wipe on a cleaning track off layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> I use a floor buffer. Kinda rough on the scenery but the rails come out pretty clean.


I know that was a joke, but a buffing wheel on a motor tool DOES work really well.

For less serious cleaning, a rag dipped in denatured alcohol (powered by two fingers) does the trick.


----------



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

time warp said:


> Is your track nickel silver? Brass won't stay clean, not sure about steel.


Yah, nickel silver. 
I really only have to fuss with it every few weeks - and less if I'm running the trains regularly..


----------

